# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  No 3D Printing For This One London School

## Brian_Krassenstein

One school in London has certainly made a stand regarding technology,  as they’ve banned it not only from schools, but ask the parents to do  so across the board at home as well. We’ve reported previously on how  much children seem to thrive learning about the science of 3D printing,  as well as how little the older generations seem to get it--or many  other technologies as well. Is the Acorn School denying children an  educational right, as well as a much-needed skill set for the future?  Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/98964/london-school-bans-technology/

----------


## Sebastian Finke

I can't say I agree with their methods.

----------


## djprinter

A school that was founded as an anti-technology alternative school wouldn't be doing it's job if it allowed 3d printers.

----------


## curious aardvark

It's an interesting one. In a way they are right. 
I grew up in the space between low tech and hi-tech. 
Didn't have a tv till I was 7 or 8, didn't have a phone in the house till I was 12

Still hate phones. 
Love email.

But we did have the very first video games console to go with the telly :-)  

But that was then - you couldn't do it these days and expect them to be able to fully integrate with their peers. 
Rather than giving their kids a better start in life, it's handicapping them for the soceity we actually live in. 
So yeah, limit the technology available - I certainly wouldn;t give smartphones to anyone under 10. But to not have access to computers in school is just daft.

----------


## postmahomeson

how do you expect youth to know what they are getting into without training youth about it , 

because just like every normal company model , 

shows how it helps in  civil society ( but without the training it does not redeem in society ) it's not the kids fault it's the ones who are doing these issues , so youth do not have to witness experiment the morally hard way ,

 because  they are Positions of trust  lets them down in terms of preparing children for a cyber incident we should be thinking for there best will of the youth and the future alike united as a commodity ) ,( not censor them we as a country have experiences on it  
 children must learn in cyber society for there own good ,because it's would otherwise be square
    but do not take it the wrong way , but that's why we need to be transparent 

thats how i would politically stand , because I care

----------


## MechaBits

Must be really frustrating trying to teach your boring lesson, to an 8 year old with internet device and a knowledge of google, challenging your every word.

I wonder if these kids lives are already so mapped out they  know they wont need technology, or if it's b'coz the end of the world is  coming?

More likely they are just dragging the Education out, as  they would rather feed the Edu System with idiots that need more  edu'kation(fees), one day all these institutions/holding pens, will be  redundant as google takes over as the easiest & cheapest way to  educate your kids.

----------


## leahnichols

We live in a technological world. Our lives revolve around it, our education and work life rely on it. As a result, this school's intentions may be having a negative affect on these children's education, particular if parents adhere to the schools wishes of not allowing technology at home. The children at this school will lag behind other children of their age when it comes to learning some of the most essential things that are required to function in the working world. i.e the ability to search the internet effectively, the processing of word, powerpoint, excel, email and the growing significance of social media for all kinds of businesses and industries. These examples are what most people take for granted, but we only know how to do it because we have either been taught by someone or we have been exposed to technology for a significant amount of time that we have taught ourselves.

Yes, of course, there are some negative aspects of technology with people being glued to a screen rather than interacting with each other. However, this can be moderated very easily as can the content that children look at on line. In addition, there is some amazing educational content and events that some people would otherwise not be able to access. The internet and technology opens the world for kids to explore this educational content. This may just be an assumption but, if you can afford 11k a year for your kid to go to private school you probably have a very good, demanding and stressful job. Therefore, you probably dont have time to take your kid to museums, galleries, fairs and educational events. 

In regards to 3D printing, if this school will not allow the internet it is not surprising that they wouldnt make the leap to a 3D printer, despite the enormous educational potential of the technology. It appears that the individuals who run this school simply see all that is bad about technology, rather than teaching these kids how to take advantage of technology for their education and teaching them how to avoid the bad side of technology. Once exposed to it, they may have to work that out for themselves.

----------


## richardphat

The school avoid electronics for youth, you can argue all day and they won't change their mind. Heck it's even quoted "In choosing this school, you have undertaken to support that view, no matter what you may feel personally,"
It's the school philosophy.

Coming from a background with restricting technology, I can say I am pleased not to be obssessed with gadget and get over it...

----------

